# if i look drunk, it's because i am!



## shes a REAL card (Nov 25, 2005)

NOT!

but i will be in a week when it's my 21st bday and i'm in veeegas!  woohoo

ok enough of that.  who said orange lips weren't hot?  definitely not this girl.  

so chaud in the house.







and this is my--you-said-you'd-call-but-you-didn't face 






so all up on my face is:

nw23 studiotech, nw20 moisturecover concealer, golden bronzer, sublime nature paint, wishful, bronze, amber lights, carbon, all black fibre rich, gingerly blush, sound trip sheer shimmer, red enriched cremestick, so chaud l/s and venetian l/g.  woo.

<3-to-all.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 25, 2005)

Looks lovely.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 25, 2005)

You are sooo pretty!  Lovely Lashes!


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Nov 25, 2005)

how do you apply your studiotech? (with fingers,  brush etc.)


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 25, 2005)

Wifey! This looks soo super hot!! You better not cheat on me in Vegas with those showgirls..


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 25, 2005)

you are so hot!!!!!!!!  Don't go too crazy in vegas now!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 25, 2005)

wow i see the top of your bosom. ahahahah your lips look good man, i can never go wrong with my Instant Golddddd

NW 23?!?! wtf that makes me feel really dark :'(

how were all the weirdos in the mall? crazy? yeah me too, we'll chat.


----------



## stacey (Nov 25, 2005)

you are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MacLover (Nov 25, 2005)

Girl, you are a HOTTIE!!!! I love the color on your lips!

Happy Birthday!  I hope you have a GREAT time in Vegas!  What a fun place to be celebrating your 21st birthday. 

And remember "What Happens In Vegas, Stays In Vegas!" LOL


----------



## orodwen (Nov 25, 2005)

beauteous!  succulant lips! (i LOVE LOVE LOVE orange!)


----------



## user4 (Nov 25, 2005)

girl... u look soooo hot!!! really different though, did u do something with ur hair???


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 26, 2005)

good lord jeannie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look amazing! the lips are pure hotness!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Nov 26, 2005)

thank you ladies!!

nina you are too sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_girl... u look soooo hot!!! really different though, did u do something with ur hair???_

 
and i dyed it darker a little while ago but i have posted fotds since then...maybe because i pulled my bangs down in front?  idk.  i am getting it done this weekend though!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and...
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rubrduckeeurtha1* 
_how do you apply your studiotech? (with fingers,  brush etc.)_

 
i used a sponge but that's a no no, best to use brush.  i am just lazy sometimes


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 26, 2005)

happy early birthday. you look good.
& im loving the lip color.


----------



## KJam (Nov 26, 2005)

Very pretty - I absolutely love the lips!


----------



## Hoodie (Nov 26, 2005)

Your drunk face is better than most i've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You look beautiful


----------



## Midgard (Nov 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday! You look great!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 26, 2005)

Happy early Birthday!! Hope you have a good time here in Vegas! I love the So Chaud on you, it's sexy!


----------



## Cleopatra (Nov 26, 2005)

You look gawjus.

Enjoy Vegas


----------



## shes a REAL card (Nov 26, 2005)

thank you girls so much!


----------



## colormust (Nov 26, 2005)

i love your lashes...are they orange lip are hot!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 26, 2005)

You look HOT! Happy B-day darling! I can't wait till I'm 21


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

Beautiful, love the red lips and hair.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 26, 2005)

I always find it strange that in a country which considers itself to be civilized you can drive a car at 15 in some states, you can be sent to a war overseas and die at the age of 18 and you can buy firearms at that age too but you have to wait until you're 21 to buy alcohol.  Bizarre.

Great pics by the way and I'm sure you'll have a real blast in Vegas


----------



## Jude (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shes a REAL card* 
_NOT!

but i will be in a week when it's my 21st bday and i'm in veeegas!  woohoo

ok enough of that.  who said orange lips weren't hot?  definitely not this girl.  

so chaud in the house.






and this is my--you-said-you'd-call-but-you-didn't face 






so all up on my face is:

nw23 studiotech, nw20 moisturecover concealer, golden bronzer, sublime nature paint, wishful, bronze, amber lights, carbon, all black fibre rich, gingerly blush, sound trip sheer shimmer, red enriched cremestick, so chaud l/s and venetian l/g.  woo.

<3-to-all._

 

Oooooh.. I just saw this.  Beautiful as ever mama.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow - amazing!!!   ** Happy Early Birthday **   Have a great time in VEGAS BABY!!!  As i'm sure you will!!


----------



## litlaur (Nov 27, 2005)

Gorgeous! And happy birthday!


----------



## visivo (Nov 27, 2005)

BEST look so far. Okay, I'm a softie for redorange lips (AMAZING on you and ive never heard of that l/s!) but this is too perfect. The minimal eye makeup lets your naturally perfect features show through. 

Great job :loveya:


----------



## shes a REAL card (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_BEST look so far. Okay, I'm a softie for redorange lips (AMAZING on you and ive never heard of that l/s!) but this is too perfect. The minimal eye makeup lets your naturally perfect features show through. 

Great job :loveya:_

 
thank you that is the nicest thing ever!  i am getting more into bright lips--nudey eyes.  i'm sick of eyes!  haha


----------



## visivo (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shes a REAL card* 
_i am getting more into bright lips--nudey eyes.  i'm sick of eyes!  haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure! You're beautiful and have so much talent! I like that you have a sense of humor about it too, it's refreshing 

Don't get me wrong -- the bold eyes are great too. I think I am personally partial to the bold lip looks in general  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to b2m this lipstick now...


----------



## breathless (Nov 28, 2005)

those lips are hott!


----------



## powder_puff (Nov 28, 2005)

wow, you can really pull off those lips


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 28, 2005)

Dies! OMG! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Nov 28, 2005)

hey i like your hair woman!!! sexy sexy......dare i even say...spicy?

i miss you!!!


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

hahaha! I love you girl!!! Very pretty!!! Happy B-day!


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 28, 2005)

That's a great look.  Your skin is making me so jealous!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome - no wonder why your a MAC artist.. flawless.


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Nov 28, 2005)

absolutely hot on you!


----------



## mooracr03 (Nov 28, 2005)

you're gorgeous!! I wish I could pull off the red lips as well as you.


----------



## superzosh (Nov 29, 2005)

You look so hot!!!!!!!!!! Smooches!!! Have fun in Vegas!!!


----------



## Julez (Nov 30, 2005)

i want your hair!
this look makes you look like a sophisticated hottie, and that is good :]


----------



## Colorqueen (Nov 30, 2005)

Okay, so what day IS your birthday?  Mine is today (30th) so I wondered...

Funny that you are talking about Vegas, as I thought that this lipstick was MAC Vegas Volt!

Love the look, your photos are so cute!  Great job had fun looking.

And happy bday fellow bday girl!


----------



## lovejam (Nov 30, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 2, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Let's see your birthday face


----------



## slatka (Dec 2, 2005)

You look really pretty and I love your hair colour. Is it natural or dyed? If you dyed it, can you please tell me what hair dye you used or your shade name? Thanks!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Dec 2, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH love the lips and love your hair like that!


----------



## sincitylulu (Dec 2, 2005)

lovely


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 3, 2005)

put on some glasses youd look like one hot librarian hahahah, nice job.


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 26, 2007)

love those lips!


----------

